# EDM / ravers scene in China



## james125 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello all.

I'm not an expat as yet but I have been studying Mandarin for 2 years and am going for a visit from 13/12/2014 to 03/01/2015.

This will be first time going to China, probably do the usual touristy stuff, but also I wanted to go out to raves/'blind eye to drugs' clubs. I know they are quite strict about that kind of stuff but I really find it a brilliant way to connect with people.

Does anybody know of any events/places to go?


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

james125 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I'm not an expat as yet but I have been studying Mandarin for 2 years and am going for a visit from 13/12/2014 to 03/01/2015.
> 
> ...


Do you know what Chinese prison cells look like? No I thought not.


----------



## james125 (Oct 12, 2014)

-Forget the drugs that's not really the point...I can just drink alcohol instead. I just wanted to know if there are any EDM, DnB dubstep, garage etc events on!


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Take Eric's advice. Unlawful assemblies are frowned on and being involved in one then you could be extending your visit beyond the 3 weeks planned!

Cross the line and you will be banned from entering China again on a second occasion for ten years or more.

The clubs in the big Cities are the place to go. But as a 'foreigner' just sit around McDonalds for a while and you will make contact with lot of Chinese.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

In shanghai not too difficult but the prisons in china are much less attractive then the ones in eu or us so be careful.


----------



## pomwonderful33 (Nov 12, 2014)

If you're in Beijing, the Gongti (Worker's stadium) and Sanlitun areas have a lot of clubs. Vics, Mix, Elements, too many to name, but they all do EDM


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

The OP did not ask for lectures on the wisdom, or otherwise, of making personal choices, no matter how ill-advised.
What prison cells are like here, there, or anywhere, is a moot point. 
Most smart people understand you don't flirt with crime in the PRC, or even questionable activities that are not 'crimes' in the west, and if you do, you do the time.
The OP asked for advice about meeting people 'into' a particular social scene. 
More power to the posters who provided that to them sans waving the rule book!


----------



## james125 (Oct 12, 2014)

Just thought I'd update you with this. In the end I didn't bring or use any drugs in China. (I was asked by a dealer but I refused ) Nor did I attend any music events.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

james125 said:


> Just thought I'd update you with this. In the end I didn't bring or use any drugs in China. (I was asked by a dealer but I refused ) Nor did I attend any music events.


I am pleased to hear that you did not bring any drugs into China. 

The last person from England caught doing that spent only a short time in jail. 

That is until he was executed.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

